

MagicJack to Disrupt Mobile Carriers with Sub-$100 Fem-to-Cell - jamesbressi
http://www.businessinsider.com/magicjack-to-disrupt-mobile-carriers-next-with-sub-100-wireless-antenna-2010-1

======
mooism2
If you have to hyphenate it, it's "femto-cell".

